# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > سوال: یادگیری جاوا

## elhamirani

درود بر شما
میشه راهنماییم کنید که چجوری میتونم جاوا رو یاد بگیرم؟
میشه راهنماییم کنید چه زبانی هست؟
کجاها استفاده میشه؟
و برای یادگیریش از کجا باید شروع کنم
و درباره منابع یادگیری میشه راهنماییم کنید؟

----------


## cups_of_java

توی فروم یه جستجو میکردید جواب هاتون رو پیدا میکردین.
همونطور که گفتم توی وب استفاده میشه بیشتر.
با کتاب خوندن شروع کنید و نوشتن کدهاش
Thinking In Java, Bruce Eckel

----------


## hadi0x7c7

کتاب Thinking in java  رو اصلا پیشنهاد نمیکنم چونکه اصلا هیچی نداره فقط 1000 صفحه اراجیف سر هم کرده، به جای اون یه سر به این سایت بزنید http://www3.ntu.edu.sg/home/ehchua/p...ing/index.html از 100 تا کتاب بهتر میباشد !

happy hacking !

----------


## elhamirani

منابع بهتری ندارید؟

----------


## maktoom

سلام
چرا میخواید یاد بگیرید؟ جزو وظایف دانشگاهیتونه؟
چه دلیلی دارید که میخواید جاوا یاد بگیرید.
این همه زبان برنامه نویسی هست چرا جاوا؟ در جاوا چه چیزی دیدی که نیاز شما رو رفع میکنه که بهش رو آوردید؟
بنظر شما درستش این نیست که اول نیازتون رو بشناسید و بر اساس نیازتون یک زبان رو انتخاب کنید؟
چرا میخواید جاوا رو یاد بگیرید؟

----------


## cups_of_java

> کتاب Thinking in java  رو اصلا پیشنهاد نمیکنم چونکه اصلا هیچی نداره فقط 1000 صفحه اراجیف سر هم کرده، به جای اون یه سر به این سایت بزنید http://www3.ntu.edu.sg/home/ehchua/p...ing/index.html از 100 تا کتاب بهتر میباشد !
> 
> happy hacking !


کتابی که از نظر شما اراجیفه توی دو تا دانشگاه بزرگ ایران (شریف و تهران) توی سر فصل های جاوا تدریس می شده و توسط خود من هم دو سال تدریس شده. 
اکثر برنامه نویس های تاپ جاوای خود ما این کتاب رو خوندن.

----------


## cups_of_java

> منابع بهتری ندارید؟


منابع بهتر یعنی چی؟ دنبال چی هستین؟

----------


## harand1

سلام 
من هم دوست دارم جاوا رو یاد بگیرم و هدفم بیشتر نوشتن برنامه های حساب داری هست من اصلا سابقه کد نویسی ندارم و میخوام با جاوا شروع کنم لطفا راهنمایی کنید با تشکر

----------


## esmaeilbf

هزاران منبع هم به شما معرفی بشه تا وقتی دست به کد نشین فایده نداره فرق زیادی نمیکنه  چه از کتاب thinking java bruceeckel یا how to programming نوشته ی دیتل و دیتل یا منابع دیگه ای استفاده کنید!
فقط شروع به کار کنید.
----------------------------------------------
http://www.vogella.com/java.html
این سایت هم منبع خوبی هست برای جاوا .
-----------------------------------------------
سایت نردبان هم یه سر بزنید!آموزش هایی در سطح مبتدی برای جاوا و اندروید داره.

----------


## hadi0x7c7

> کتابی که از نظر شما اراجیفه توی دو تا دانشگاه بزرگ ایران (شریف و تهران) توی سر فصل های جاوا تدریس می شده و توسط خود من هم دو سال تدریس شده. 
> اکثر برنامه نویس های تاپ جاوای خود ما این کتاب رو خوندن.


من خودم هم توی دانشگاه شیراز همین کتاب رو خوندم، حالا استاد و یا دانشکاه که هر چیزی که بگه که خوب نیست! به نظر من واسه یه آدم تازه وارد اصلا کتاب خوبی نیست چون تا 60 صفحه اول اصلا 1 خط کد هم نمیبینی و این باعث میشه آدم از خوندن کتاب خسته بشه ! و تا 100 صفحه اول شما یاد میگیری که 1 تا 100 رو چاپ کنی ! حالا به نظر شما اصلا ارزش داره 100 صفه انگلیسی رو بخونی و همش یه  for یاد بگیری ؟ نه !

----------


## elhamirani

هر کسی که جاوا رو بلده اگر میشه که من رو راهنمایی که خیلی خوشحال میشم این هم یاهو آیدی من هست تو یاهو ارتباط داشته باشیم
elham.irani70@yahoo.com

----------


## csvbcscp

سایت نردبان اموش خوبی از جاوا رو جدیدا ارائه داده
http://nardebaan.ir/7274-%D8%A2%D9%8...A7%D9%88%D8%A7

----------


## maktoom

> چرا میخواید جاوا رو یاد بگیرید؟


به این دلیل ازتون این سوالات رو پرسیدم برای اینکه تا نیازتون رو درک نکنید نمی تونید به دستی و محکمی گام بردارید. بمرور دچار این بحثهای عبث درمورد برتری فلان تکنولوژی میشید.
از یکی از اساتید شنیدم که در پاسخ دوستی که برتری فلان زبان به دیگری رو پرسیده بود گفته بود:؛این نشون میده شما هنوز متوجه نیازت نشدی. نیازت رو نشناختی پس نمی تونی درست انتخاب کنی؛
هدف بنده از طرح این سوالات فقط اندکی تامل از سوی جنابعالیه تا در گام اول ببینید اصلا چه نیازی داشتید که شما رو به اینجا کشونده؟ شاید باید از یک گام عقبتر شروع کنید.
موفق باشید./

----------


## elhamirani

من دنبال یک زبانی میگردم که آینده خوبی داشته باشه چون چند سال تو میکشه که تو یک زبان حرفه ای شم جستجو کردم و متوجه شدم که جاوا یک زبانیه که آینده خوبی داره برای ساخت اپلیکیشن موبایل به خاطر همین اومدم سراغ جاوا
بیشتر درآمد زبان برای من مهمه از دیدگاه شما جاوا آینده خوبی از لحاظ مالی و برنامه نویسی نداره؟

----------


## M0TR!X

اینطور که معلومه باید برید از  "چگونه با جاوا برنامه بنویسیم" از برادران دیتل رو بگیرید بخونید. از صفر شروع کرده.

بعد از اون میتونید کتابهای حرفه ای بخونید.

----------


## abdoullah.aberi

سلام دوستان 
جاوا زبان خوبیه اینده داره ولی شما باید ببینید که چیکار می خوای انجام بدی اینده تو چه زمینه ایی می خوای کار کنی به نظر من همه زبان ها اینده دارن و شما بسته به کارت میری یه زبان رو یاد می گیری من شنیدم البته فقط شنیدم  که الان زبانهایی مثل F#‎‎‎ تو بورسه یا روبی ولی اگه می خوای تو زمینه نرم افزار کار کنی جاوا فوق العاده زبان قوییه و من پیشنهاد می کنم بری دنبالش کتابی که من پیشنهاد می کنم و فارسی هم هست کتاب مرجع کامل زبان جاوا از انتشارات کانون نشر علوم  و نویسندش اقای شیلد می تونی تو سایت پبداش کنی www.nashreoloom.com/‎

----------


## elhamirani

سپاس از تک تک شما
به نظر شما آینده برای کدوم یکی از دو زبان جاوا و C#‎ هست؟

----------


## arash691

> درود بر شما
> میشه راهنماییم کنید که چجوری میتونم جاوا رو یاد بگیرم؟
> میشه راهنماییم کنید چه زبانی هست؟
> کجاها استفاده میشه؟
> و برای یادگیریش از کجا باید شروع کنم
> و درباره منابع یادگیری میشه راهنماییم کنید؟


منبع فارسی درست و حسابی متاسفانه  اصلا" در زمینه ی جاوا وجود نداره یا اگر هم باشه کامل نیست ... 

تو بین منابع خارجی هم کتاب های  Core Java Volume I--Fundamentals | Core Java, Volume II--Advanced Features

----------


## cups_of_java

> سپاس از تک تک شما
> به نظر شما آینده برای کدوم یکی از دو زبان جاوا و C#‎ هست؟


هر جفت این زبان ها آینده دارن! با اینکه نمی خوام بحث دات ونت و جاوا اینجا دوباره باز بشه خیلی جمع و جور باید بگم که
جاوا خیلی پرکاربرده مخصوصن توی وب و موبایل پر کاربرد تره بین برنامه نویس های دنیا
جاوا پشتش فلسفه open source هستش و کار تو این فضا خیلی دلنشین ترو راحت تره،‌ دستت تو استفاده از انواع کتابخانه و امکانات باز تره
جاوا دید بهتری نسبت به مساپل و سیستم های نرم افزاری بهت میده، به مرور زمان دانشت بیشتر می تونه باشه (به شرطی که خودت بخوای و درجا نزنی)
جاوا زبان آکادمیک تریه،‌ خیلی جاها بدردت می خوره
محیط برنامه نویسی سی شارپ و درمجموع نوشتن برنامه با اون زبان راحت تره (حد اقل در نگاه اول و برای مبتدی)

در مجموع نه بخاطر اینکه خود من جاوایی هستم بلکه به طور کلی جاوا انتخاب بهتریه چون فضای بیشتری برای تلاش و یادگیری بهت میده.

در مورد مسایل مالی هم:
به خاطر پول کسی برنامه نویس نمیشه، برنامه نویسی درامد زیادی نداره، اگه دنبال پولی راه اشتباهی رو اومدی کلن!!! 
اما
پول دراوردن به سطح مهارت و تجربه بر میگرده نه زبان،‌ هرچند که میشه گفت سطح میانگین حقوق برنامه نویس های جاوا کمی بیشتر از دات نتی هاست اما برنامه نویس جاوایی هم هست که خیلی کم میگیره و برنامه نویس دات نتی هم هست که خیلی زباد میگیره. گرفتی چی شد!؟ یعنی اینکه هر چی یاد میگیری درست یاد بگیر!

در مورد کتاب هم بر میگرده به اینکه آیا زبان دیگه ای رو بلدی یا نه؟ تا حالا چقدر برنامه نویسی کردی؟ ... تا بشه راهنماییت کرد بهتر.

یه توصیه دوستانه هم بهت می کنم،‌ این روش که آیدی بزاری بگی هر کی می تونه به من کمک بکنه، روش مناسبی برای گرفتن راهنمایی نیست. ممکنه بیشتر گمراهت کنه و اینکه کسی که دنبال راهنمایی هست خودش باید دنبالش بدوه نه اینکه دیگران رو دنبال خودش!!!

----------


## cups_of_java

> من خودم هم توی دانشگاه شیراز همین کتاب رو خوندم، حالا استاد و یا دانشکاه که هر چیزی که بگه که خوب نیست! به نظر من واسه یه آدم تازه وارد اصلا کتاب خوبی نیست چون تا 60 صفحه اول اصلا 1 خط کد هم نمیبینی و این باعث میشه آدم از خوندن کتاب خسته بشه ! و تا 100 صفحه اول شما یاد میگیری که 1 تا 100 رو چاپ کنی ! حالا به نظر شما اصلا ارزش داره 100 صفه انگلیسی رو بخونی و همش یه  for یاد بگیری ؟ نه !


خوبی یه کتاب برنامه نویسی به این نیست که به خواننده for و اینا رو یاد بده. اون کتاب همون طور که از اسمش معلوم هست نحوه فکر کردن و دید شی گرا رو به شما آموزش میده. چیزی که اکثر برنامه نویسای ما ازش رنج میبرن بخاطر اینکه وقت نزاشتن یک بار درست یه کتاب درست رو بخونن و همه هم و غمشون این بوده که for باد بگیرن و زود کد ببینن.

----------


## abdoullah.aberi

ولی این کتاب  ، مرجع کامل زبان جاوا خیلی کامله از نوشتن کد های native  تا سرولت و swing و awt تا انواع رویدادها و شبکه  و حتی کاربا کتابخانه های جاوا که اکثریت کتابخانه ها شاملش میشن

----------


## csvbcscp

> هر جفت این زبان ها آینده دارن! با اینکه نمی خوام بحث دات ونت و جاوا اینجا دوباره باز بشه خیلی جمع و جور باید بگم که
> جاوا خیلی پرکاربرده مخصوصن توی وب و موبایل پر کاربرد تره بین برنامه نویس های دنیا
> جاوا پشتش فلسفه open source هستش و کار تو این فضا خیلی دلنشین ترو راحت تره،‌ دستت تو استفاده از انواع کتابخانه و امکانات باز تره
> جاوا دید بهتری نسبت به مساپل و سیستم های نرم افزاری بهت میده، به مرور زمان دانشت بیشتر می تونه باشه (به شرطی که خودت بخوای و درجا نزنی)
> جاوا زبان آکادمیک تریه،‌ خیلی جاها بدردت می خوره
> محیط برنامه نویسی سی شارپ و درمجموع نوشتن برنامه با اون زبان راحت تره (حد اقل در نگاه اول و برای مبتدی)
> 
> در مجموع نه بخاطر اینکه خود من جاوایی هستم بلکه به طور کلی جاوا انتخاب بهتریه چون فضای بیشتری برای تلاش و یادگیری بهت میده.
> 
> ...


توصیف خیلی قشنگی بود از جاوا، اما یکم اغراق آمیز بود، و تو حرفات سی شارپ،کمی  مظلوم واقع شده بود
منم دوست ندارم  سر بحث دات نت و جاوا دوباره اینجا تکرار بشه
اینجا یه مژده به دوستان میدم، من و خانم بیات اخیرا کتابی رو برای مقایسه کد های دات نتی و Native نوشتیم، که اطلاعات کاملی رو در مورد دات نت از یک دیدگاه جدید به خواننده کتاب میده(به زودی پی دی اف شو می زارم تو سایت وی کیو)
در هر صورت متشکرم

----------


## cups_of_java

> توصیف خیلی قشنگی بود از جاوا، اما یکم اغراق آمیز بود، و تو حرفات سی شارپ،کمی  مظلوم واقع شده بود
> منم دوست ندارم  سر بحث دات نت و جاوا دوباره اینجا تکرار بشه
> اینجا یه مژده به دوستان میدم، من و خانم بیات اخیرا کتابی رو برای مقایسه کد های دات نتی و Native نوشتیم، که اطلاعات کاملی رو در مورد دات نت از یک دیدگاه جدید به خواننده کتاب میده(به زودی پی دی اف شو می زارم تو سایت وی کیو)
> در هر صورت متشکرم


در مورد اغراق هام می تونی باهام صحبت کنی. توی یاهو هستم اکثرن.

----------


## jaber103

اول اینکه برنامه نویسی باید عاشقش باشی تا یاد بگیریو از نظر من پول برای یادگیریش بی معنا هستشو بیخیال یادگیریش بشی بهتره دوما اگر به فکر اینده هستی باید بگم راهو داری اشتب میری و باید بری زبان های که برای سیستم عاملای اندرویدی و تاچ هستن یاد بگیری  که آیندرو  باید اونجا پیدا کنی .. استیو جابز

----------


## lionking_1360

کتاب آموزش JavaServer Faces از انتشارات ناقوس کتاب خوبیه که برنامه وب رو توی جاوا با فریم ورک استاندارد JSF توضیح داده/ همچنین سایت jsf2.ir هم در این رابطه داره فعالیت میکنه

----------


## lmaghsoodi

با سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز ، من قبلاً کارهای برنامه نویسی جسته و گریخته با زبانهای برنامه نویسی مختلف را انجام داده ام ولی هیچوقت در یک زبان خاص حرفه ای نشدم . 

با Jee آشنا هستم ، ولی با JSE تا به حال برنامه ننوشتم .

با این شرایط، شرکتی که در آن کار می کنم، از من ساخت نرم افزاری را می خواهد با جاوا که امکانات نرم افزاری خوبی را داشته باشد. من بایستی خیلی زود این نرم افزار را تهیه نمایم . و خیلی سریع جاوا را یاد بگیرم . 

سایت خود جاوا کدام است ؟

آیا سایت Oracle است؟ 

من برای یادگیری به سایت http://docs.oracle.com  مراجعه کردم . آیا سایت خوبی می باشد؟

لطفاً در این زمینه مرا راهنمایی نمایید.

----------

